# Salt river runoff



## rogi (Apr 6, 2008)

Dazed amazed and cornfused. One river flow web site "American Rivers"has the Salt running at 1030, "all about rivers" has it at 2000. Anyone have any insight into this? Also insight as to the flows for the next two weeks? Thanks


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09497500 SALT RIVER NEAR CHRYSOTILE, AZ

USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09498500 SALT RIVER NEAR ROOSEVELT, AZ


----------



## WillYates (Aug 3, 2007)

I thought you used the one at Roosevelt....


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

*Chrysotile*

The gauge for chrysotile is the one you want to watch. It's 1060 right now.


----------



## rogi (Apr 6, 2008)

*dazed*

Sounds like i am not alone in being Dazed and Cornfused.
Anyone have a grip on the snowpack?


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

My bros are down there right now....hell or high water give it to'em. They will post something ASAP... Monday or so.


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

*Still kickin'*

The hannagen meadows snotel site says 7.7 swe, with 25 inches on the ground.


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*roos*

The gauge at Roosevelt is the takeout gauge. I use that gauge. Just after the putin a couple big streams enter the salt and add a ton to the flow during run off. Canon creek is the other big drainage that enters the Salt river right, after the day stretch. It also adds more water.
I believe that the Roosevelt gauge more accurately represents the h2o in the Multi day Salt run. Atom...


----------



## bonzola (Apr 13, 2005)

Snowpack for The Salt

NWCC - SNOTEL Snow Water Equivalent Update Graph


----------



## dsmoake (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's a little video from Sunday. We had around 900 cfs. It was 92 today in Phoenix and very warm all over the state so the flow will come up. 

https://vimeo.com/61596390

Dave


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

I've seen the Roosevelt guage at the takeout ramp, but where exactly is the Chrysotile gauge?


----------



## dsmoake (Apr 2, 2010)

Very close to the bridge, can't remember if it is up or down stream. Most people put in just down stream at first camp unless the flow is high enough to put in below the falls.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

The hardest part to float at low water is the stretch above any major trib ( Cibecue is the first) so Chrysotile is best to judge what's needed at the start. If you are more concerned about how big the rapids might be use Roosevelt. With the lack of snowpack this year I'd be more concerned with low water. Canyon Creek is 16 miles from the normal launch.



atom said:


> The gauge at Roosevelt is the takeout gauge. I use that gauge. Just after the putin a couple big streams enter the salt and add a ton to the flow during run off. Canon creek is the other big drainage that enters the Salt river right, after the day stretch. It also adds more water.
> I believe that the Roosevelt gauge more accurately represents the h2o in the Multi day Salt run. Atom...


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Came across this comparison graph. If the historical trends are any guide, it looks like the bottom will fall out by the end of the month, unless it gets really cold or really wet.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Launching tomorrow


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

The forecast has flow dropping next week. I'll be interested to see how much snow is left then.

http://www.cbrfc.noaa.gov/station/flowplot/flowplot.php?station=slca3&flood=0&sim=0&pdays=10&stats=0&stage=0&ts=12.16.1.24.2013&hpeak=0&fpeak=0&ypeaks=0&hyrs=


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I have lost my original forest service guide sheets for the Salt. It had all the mile posts and rapids with comments. This is not the commercial guide book that is now out of print. It is just a number of sheets. Some one posted that it was on the western rivers camp sites. But that site does not have all of them. I did several searches but cannot find the site that I got mine from. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## thalweg (Mar 27, 2008)

Wish I could make it this year...


----------



## firemedic521 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have been looking for that guide too, launching tomorrow as well . If i come across it ill let you know


----------



## firemedic521 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just found the guide pm me with an email address and ill send it out


----------



## ilanarama (Jun 25, 2010)

El Flaco said:


> Came across this comparison graph. If the historical trends are any guide, it looks like the bottom will fall out by the end of the month, unless it gets really cold or really wet.


That graph is only based on two stations, though. Did you select those stations as the most relevant, or for some other reason? If you click on 'Open Group' at the bottom of the page you get a bunch of other saved profiles for various basins and rivers. 

But graphing other 'Salt River' station group choices, it does appear that my April 1 trip may be too late.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

thalweg, big thanks I lost mine and this is exactly what I am looking for .


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I wish I was on the Salt right now.

Flows in the mid to high teens. 2180 cfs at the take out.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Looking at the extended high flows from snowmelt in 2010; not a big difference on the high end between Chrysotile and Roosevelt.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Here is our crew on Saturday at Quartzite.


----------



## rogi (Apr 6, 2008)

*Salt River Flows*

Thanks to all for the reply's. We just got off of the Salt, 1100 on the first day then it dropped to 868. Quartzite was quite the run, while we were there there was 3 flips and one wrap that we had to z drag. Very tight at low levels. Here's hoping that it rains or snows again down there so more of you can get down that wonderful canyon..


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

Just got off of the salt this morning. While waiting in the line up at quartzite, the group in front of us flipped two boats. It was tight but runnable. I had the most trouble on day one with my heavy 16' and two passengers.


----------



## dsmoake (Apr 2, 2010)

*quartzite flips*

I got off yesterday and we had over 800 the entire trip. I flipped in quartzite and the other raft in my group almost went over but had a heavier load and a passenger which made the difference. Still an awesome trip!
Dave


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

This was the slot in Quartzite at lower flow that caused problems for 16' rafts when the river was flowing 800+.

The fast flip that I saw was when a raft bumped the left rock and then drifted into the right side. Next the right tube rose up and over.

Scary to watch since it looked like the oarsman landed on a rock and then had the raft come down on top of him.


----------

